# Where to put the chickens...



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So I have a pretty big yard, but behind the big fence is Dagoba. I don't think there are a lot of predators. I've seen a bunny and a garden snake. Oh and the cat who lives next door. But not a lot of wild - although I have smelled the occasional skunk. So, I would like the opinions of the members as to where is the best location to set up the coop.

I'll post a photo of my yard and maybe make a layout so you can voice your opinions.

And thanks in advance for all your valuable help.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are s few photos of the space:


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

I would probably put it on the back of the lot where the tree line is, my location is similar I put it
against our back fence near the tree line it helps in the winter with wind break and also its positioned
so they get the warm evening sun in the winter but its shaded in the summer


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice yard... I would go for the back corner, looks like a nice tall fence back there. Maybe it would help keep them in.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Downwind of the house..... 

'jes sayin


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i would opt for the back corner. out of draft and protected on both sides.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

totally that back corner!!! Beautiful yard by the way!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay. Now I'm standing with my back to the street and here is the panorama from left to right:


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

In that corner on #2 and #3.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's what I was thinking Tiny. But that's the corner where the predators would be coming in. There's a little door back there to a stream, compost and very wild brush. But that feels like the best place. Not a lot of sun though.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice. When will he be home from college to help you build the coop? How many chickens you thinking?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe before Thanksgiving. If not, then Thanksgiving. The coop will only hold 4 so I think that's my limit.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I like the back corner idea.

You said that you had a small gate in the fence leading back to a small stream, so I assume it is some long distance to your nieghbor to the back. Proximity to the nieghbor in the back is the only consideration.

Looks good. I have to much sun not enough shade.


----------

